# What is the procedure to flush/refill the radiator 86 stanza wagon?



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

I've got an automatic 86 stanza wagon. I have no idea how long it has been since the radiator has been flushed, or if ever. Does anyone have the procedure for this?

Is it as simple as finding the drain at the bottom of the radiatior and letting all the fluid out, filling it with some sort of cleaner and water, running for a bit, draining again, and finally filling up with 50% coolant/50% water?

Does it matter the type of water? tap? bottled?

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

Unless it's really bad in there I would just drain and fill. Do it from the bottom of the rad or pull the lower rad hose off, might as well change the thermostat at the same time. Use a 50/50 mix using only distilled water.


----------



## PapaCap (Dec 8, 2007)

Just to vamp off bikeman, look down into the radiator with the cap off. If you see lots of white deposits corroding the fins, you may wanna yank the radiator and take it to a radiator shop and get it rodded/cleaned. Deposits prevent the antifreeze from circulating, hence a motor running hotter. I haven't had it done in a while, but it's a fairly inexpensive process. Don't know about nowadays though (back in my day....).

pc


----------



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

Do you guys know where the bleeder screw is on the CA20E ?

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

alank2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you guys know where the bleeder screw is on the CA20E ?
> 
> ...


I've done a flush and fill a few times over the years on my '87, never bleed a thing, never had a problem with air locks. If you have an issue with an air lock, running it with the cap off should take care of it.


----------



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi bikeman,

Thank you for the help, I'll do it with confidence then!

I also want to say bikeman that I truly appreciate your help, you have been an incredible wealth of knowledge for me and I can't say thank you enough.

Alan


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

No problem, hope it works out, sounds like you've been busy with it.


----------

